# Have any of Ninty's Wii pictures?



## dinofan01 (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres my situation. I have to make a commercial pamphlet for school for an existing company. I decided on doing the New Play control series for the Nintendo Wii. I need to find that background that Nintendo is using for my background. The one with the blue circles everywhere. Does anyone have that image with hopefully a large resolution? And if anyone has any of those cheesy pictures of people playing Wii in front of the tv, would you mind linking them? Thanks if you help out. Ill be on google looking for pictures.

edit:

Thanks for the help so far everybody. My attempts to find the desired image has failed. If its possible can someone make the image im looking for. Its not an elaborate picture. Its essentially light blue rings scattered on a white background. Heres an idea of what it is:





Just imagine it without the text and the circles more randomly scattered. Thanks if you can help me out. PM me so I can know if your working on it please.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.gamepro.com/games/wii/115421/wii/screens/


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> http://www.gamepro.com/games/wii/115421/wii/screens/


Eff i want a black Wii.


----------



## Lily (Jan 16, 2009)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't buy it from the following link, but it's what I did to my Wii. It looks pretty darn good. I also put in a red DVD gate, so it glows red instead of blue.

http://store.videogamecentral.com/wii-xcm-...ement-case.html


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a batch of hi-res images from Nintendo's press site:

http://gbatemp.net/up/nintendoart_20090116-025152.zip


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. Much obliged.


----------

